# Apologize



## iistok (Feb 14, 2011)

I have cancelled our meeting this Saturday because several people can't make it and it is going to snow. Hopefully everyone can make it in March and the weather may be better by then.

Alexis

Hope that we will have a nice turn out on March. I sincerely apologize for all inconvenient

Ivy


----------

